# Wonderful Torino !!! (Italy)



## -{ Rick }- (Aug 2, 2005)

:applause: :applause: :applause:

Thank you for posting these wonderful pics !! :cheers:


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Torino 2006*


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow, what a stunning city. Torino has really pulled off the stops renovating the city recently. And great photos as well. I must get down there sometime, and soon! What time of the year is the light festival? Actually, does anyone know of a website that lists all the urban light festivals around europe for the year?

One question though. Since moving to Europe, I have always wondered why most castle's and palaces, mainly in Southern Europe, but also up here in Germany, never bother to seal their paths like in the photo below. In Southern Europe this is also common in many parks. When it's windy, the dust just blows in your face and eyes, and when it rains it becomes a squishy muddy mess.

Proper pathments are not that hard to build... really.


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Piazza Castello*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Work in progress: Venaria Reale*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Dome*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Torino dall'alto*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Ancient Torino*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Art Nouveau & Modernism in Torino*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

ops


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Justme said:


> Wow, what a stunning city. Torino has really pulled off the stops renovating the city recently. And great photos as well. I must get down there sometime, and soon! What time of the year is the light festival? Actually, does anyone know of a website that lists all the urban light festivals around europe for the year?
> 
> One question though. Since moving to Europe, I have always wondered why most castle's and palaces, mainly in Southern Europe, but also up here in Germany, never bother to seal their paths like in the photo below. In Southern Europe this is also common in many parks. When it's windy, the dust just blows in your face and eyes, and when it rains it becomes a squishy muddy mess.
> 
> Proper pathments are not that hard to build... really.


but maybe such a thing though is useful...could not be good-looking...but I don't know...

anyway there is a lot of thing to see in Turin...castles, palaces, the Superga Hill, the Mole, Museums...new technological areas...yes, one of the fastest growing areas of Italy after the industrialization...amazing!


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Stpinigi era una palazzina di caccia. Non so come si dice in inglese, spiegaglielo tu


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

TouristMan said:


> Stpinigi era una palazzina di caccia. Non so come si dice in inglese, spiegaglielo tu


ma lo dici riferendoti al fatto che ha detto che è tutto schifosamente fangoso?


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

TohrAlkimista said:


> ma lo dici riferendoti al fatto che ha detto che è tutto schifosamente fangoso?


e certo


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Justme said:


> *When it's windy, the dust just blows in your face and eyes, and when it rains it becomes a squishy muddy mess.
> *
> Proper pathments are not that hard to build... really.



as the wise TouristMan suggested to me...The Stupinigi Palace was for example a residence for hunting! that could explane why did not exist the path you said!


----------



## WelfeX (Mar 8, 2007)

:applause: for torino. I love it :banana:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

TohrAlkimista said:


> but maybe such a thing though is useful...could not be good-looking...but I don't know...
> 
> anyway there is a lot of thing to see in Turin...castles, palaces, the Superga Hill, the Mole, Museums...new technological areas...yes, one of the fastest growing areas of Italy after the industrialization...amazing!


Honestly, I can't think of any advantage, only disadvantages to this method. Maybe it's just out of tradition? I guess I should ask this in a dedicated thread. Maybe someone knows.

Anyway, Just be checking up on fares to Turin. It's a real bitch to get there from Frankfurt sadly. Trains take 10-11 hours with between 2-5 changes. Far too long to enjoy, and with the changes it's not like you can just take a sleeper. And there are no direct flights. I hate changing planes for such a short journey, especially between two major cities.

Looks like driving is an option, or just adding Torino to another tour if passing by. Damn it, as I would really love to go.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Justme said:


> Anyway, Just be checking up on fares to Turin. It's a real bitch to get there from Frankfurt sadly. Trains take 10-11 hours with between 2-5 changes. Far too long to enjoy, and with the changes it's not like you can just take a sleeper. And there are no direct flights. I hate changing planes for such a short journey, especially between two major cities.


but from Frankfurt, there is the direct flight with Lufthansa, the LH 4012, 1h15m! yes...but it's not a low-cost...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

TohrAlkimista said:


> but from Frankfurt, there is the direct flight with Lufthansa, the LH 4012, 1h15m! yes...but it's not a low-cost...


Thanks! I didn't spot that one as it was way down the list on Opodo due to it's high price. However, booking well in advance gives it a good deal, only €108 including taxes. Cheers for the tip. I'll keep that in mind and really put Torino on my travel destination list!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Justme said:


> Cheers for the tip. I'll keep that in mind and really put Torino on my travel destination list!


:banana: :banana: 

yeah, and if you have time, you can go a bot around Torino and do a gastronomic-tour...Wine&Truffles&Chocolate are really famous in Piemonte! 

anyway, cheers! :cheers:


----------



## mindthegap (Dec 24, 2004)

LLoydGeorge said:


> I was in Turin on March 24th and was amazed. It is one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


:applause: :applause: 

A bunch of my photos:

*Olympic Cauldron*





*View from Monte dei Cappuccini*





*Stupinigi Royal Residence*





*Mole Antonelliana*





*Murazzi (along the river Po)*





*Regio Theatre*





*Piazza Castello, Royal Palace*





*Piazza Castello, detail of Royal Palace*





*Piazza Castello, Dioscuri statue*





*Piazza Castello, Palazzo Madama*





*Piazza Castello, Medals Plaza*





*Valentino Castle*





*Ramesse II statue (from the Egyptian Museum)*





*Palazzo Carignano*





*Consolata's Church*





*Monte dei Cappuccini*





*San Lorenzo's Church*





*Archaeological Park of Porte Palatine*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Hai una foto della Cupola del Guarini???


----------



## Hogan (Aug 3, 2004)

^^
E' ancora in ristrutturazione:


----------



## mindthegap (Dec 24, 2004)

Po river




Piazza San Carlo




Lingotto, Fiat's former factory reconverted as shopping mall




Torino and the Alps




Light Festival







Post-industrial architecture (ciminery reconverted as a belltower)




Olympic Arch




Renzo Piano's glass ball on top of Lingotto




Medieval Castle




Diana's Gallery, inside the Venaria Royal Residence




One of many wonderful squares in Torino's downtown




Inside Mole Antonelliana




Mole Antonelliana


----------



## Hogan (Aug 3, 2004)

TohrAlkimista said:


> ma lo dici riferendoti al fatto che ha detto che è tutto schifosamente fangoso?



Schifosamente fangoso.....2 pozzanghere, era appena piovuto.
Solo da noi piove? hno:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Justme said:


> Honestly, I can't think of any advantage, only disadvantages to this method. Maybe it's just out of tradition? I guess I should ask this in a dedicated thread. Maybe someone knows.
> 
> Anyway, Just be checking up on fares to Turin. It's a real bitch to get there from Frankfurt sadly. Trains take 10-11 hours with between 2-5 changes. Far too long to enjoy, and with the changes it's not like you can just take a sleeper. And there are no direct flights. I hate changing planes for such a short journey, especially between two major cities.
> 
> Looks like driving is an option, or just adding Torino to another tour if passing by. Damn it, as I would really love to go.


Lufthansa operates 4 daily direct Flights from Frankfurt to Turin,and 5 dailies via Munich.


Wonderful Turin!!!


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

at the top of the hill there is also a lighthouse









cog railway from the river po to superga


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

@ dreead
Bellissima l'Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

mindthegap said:


> * Torino and the Alps*


^^
The best skyline in the world !! :banana::banana:

:cheers:


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

^^ wow


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Torino: Egyptian Museum*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

NIGHTLIFE IN QUADRILATERO ROMANO






































interior of the stupinigi hunting palace









































































REGIO THEATRE


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

wow


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Torino needs more publicity even beyond what the Olympics provided. Not enough people are aware how amazing this city is. It exceeded every expectation that I had. Like Prague, it is a magnificently preserved city, but Torino has an even better geographic setting.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

LLoydGeorge said:


> Torino needs more publicity even beyond what the Olympics provided. Not enough people are aware how amazing this city is. It exceeded every expectation that I had. Like Prague, it is a magnificently preserved city, but Torino has an even better geographic setting.


yes really! with the Alps behind...:drool: :drool: 


is the biggest problem for Torino is the publicity...


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

LLoydGeorge said:


> Torino needs more publicity even beyond what the Olympics provided. Not enough people are aware how amazing this city is. It exceeded every expectation that I had. Like Prague, it is a magnificently preserved city, but Torino has an even better geographic setting.


in fact thanks to olympics turin is becoming a major tourist destination.
last surveys say this city is one of most growing destination together with valencia and others 
see this document http://www.itp-agency.org/press_release_dettaglio.asp?id=438

anyway it's essential that the city promotes itself abroad especially with big events.

for example next year *turin will be THE WORLD DESIGN CAPITAL* wtih lots of events regarding design and architecture.


----------



## mariocesare (Jul 19, 2006)

*The old industrial corner of Turin, now strategic point for innovative activities*

*Just have a look on "Spina 3" spring*


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

*Olympic Mountains - SESTRIERE*



























































































More pictures: http://www.neveitalia.it/ski/vialat...Album&file=displayimage&meta=topn&cat=0&pos=0


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

from the hill toward vittorio veneto square









from madama palace in the centre of castello square (ex medals plaza)









the top of the mole antonelliana (167,5m)









vittorio veneto square


















quadrilatero romano









from the panoramic temple of the mole (85m) you see this


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Wow, this shots are truely ace :applause:


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

*Olympic Mountains - BARDONECCHIA*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*WoRk in PrOgReSs*

*Venaria Reale*


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

*Metropolitana*










*Gran Madre*









----------


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

early morning










via garibaldi, the longest pedestrian street of Europe










via po






















































from the dora river


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

che città elegante che è Torino!


----------



## fmalone (Apr 5, 2007)

Woow I'm speechless those are some great photos.


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Via Po sembra un boulevard, è bellissima!


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

The endless charm of Europe.


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

*La Spina&Skyscrapers* 





*Boulevard Urbano di Spina 2*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

one of the many green boulevards of the city


----------



## nobody (Aug 29, 2004)

this picture can be used like poster for an horror movie


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

dreaad said:


>


This is beautiful, and what is the straight light in the sky?? Santa??


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Beauful pictures of the city! :cheers:


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

AhChuan said:


> This is beautiful, and what is the straight light in the sky?? Santa??


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

*Quadrilatero Romano - Foto personali*


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

*Palazzo Madama*










Inside Palazzo Madama















































































































Antonello da Messina


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

some unusual pics, given us by URBN+Soup in his travel in Torino:


----------



## Cumino (Oct 28, 2006)

^^ Ladro :lol: :lol:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

cumino.To said:


> ^^ Ladro :lol: :lol:


come ladro! gli ho dedicato le foto e gliel'ho pure chiesto!


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

LINGOTTO, FIAT HEADQUARTER AND MALL


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

You say wonderful, I say very impressive!  
Keep em' coming.


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

lights in san carlo square


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

wow


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Wonderful photos !

I've been always a big fan of Torino, IMHO it's the best italia city  


-------------


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

kay:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*worderful night in vittorio veneto square for the fiat 500*



















from the mole antonelliana :cheers: 











and this is my favourite










________________________________________



statuto square


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

magical fireworks yesterday evening for the new little jewel...


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

VIA GARIBALDI TOWARD MADAMA PALACE AND THE HILL


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the pic of post 101 is awesome!!!


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

^^ oh yes, HDR helps very much in this case.


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

small gallery...


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Fanstastic city! Una città meravegliosa!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Venaria Reale*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

:nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

stunning :eek2:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

the mount monviso on the background


----------



## Beato Angelico (Jun 6, 2010)

*24th June pyrotechnics' show!*




























http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca...gini_dei_fuochi_di_san_giovanni_-117641047/#3


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

:cheers:

http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca..._di_torino_in_mostra_a_venezia-122530702/1/#2


----------



## NAMBA (Apr 20, 2012)

^^
All pictures in the above post are truly enjoyable, but the second to last one is simply brilliant!!!
:drool:


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*That's Turin... *

Astonishing view from the Basilica of Superga...! :cheers: 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21448848555/in/pool-torino/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*That's Turin... *



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20960429620/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21327089458/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21544122465/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/giupipia/21924674190/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21422123739/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/jansluijter/20769775100/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/giupipia/20437536793/in/pool-torino/

:cheers:


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21609632853/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/musaroerika/21663076024/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/musaroerika/21663082944/in/pool-torino/

:cheers:


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Autumn has finally come! *











http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca..._la_magia_dei_colori_d_autunno-126527442/1/#1


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22558637523/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/luca1984nicolotti/22802116129/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22503791793/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22706578458/in/pool-torino/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalephotopassion/23348313426/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22676319293/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/igorbusini/23433839492/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/dastin80/22905666834/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22857936357/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22452806559/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22570849819/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/igorbusini/23180507316/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23046103670/in/pool-torino/


----------



## The Cyclist (Jun 3, 2011)

Porta Palazzo









Piazza Castello and Palazzo Madama 









Piazza Vittorio Veneto e the river Po 









Galleria San Federico 









Palazzina di caccia of Stupinigi

Photos by Fabio Polosa http://www.fabiopolosa.com/


----------



## The Cyclist (Jun 3, 2011)

Superga









Piazza Vittorio Veneto and the river Po









Monte dei Cappuccini and the river Po 









Piazza Castello 









Palazzo Madama

Photos by Fabio Polosa http://www.fabiopolosa.com/


----------



## The Cyclist (Jun 3, 2011)

Turin Cathedral









Juventus Stadium









Palace of Venaria

Photos by Fabio Polosa http://www.fabiopolosa.com/


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

Marvelous!!


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*SKYLINE AT DUSK!*










https://www.facebook.com/4152341909...41523419090/10153448074929091/?type=3&theater


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24120166529/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/artalephotopassion/24180397180/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbertin/24258972351/in/pool-torino/

:cheers:


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Totally amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Torino :cheers:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*THE HILLS, THE ALPS AND THE CITY AT DAWN!*




























*courtesy of Valerio Minato*


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 2, 2009)

This photo was taken by me.


Fuga Nel Blu #1 by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


La Fede by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Geometrie miste by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Arco alpino (seppia) by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Rosso olimpico by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Le due guglie by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Paradiso sull'acciaieria by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Apocalisse metropolitano by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Terrazzo panoramico by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Silhouette inconfondibile by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


----------



## Beato Angelico (Jun 6, 2010)

http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca...gini_raccontata_dai_lettori_11-133296708/1/#1


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

dreaad said:


> *SKYLINE AT DUSK!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:heart::heart::drool::drool:


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25031904075/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24316919262/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24466070041/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24858163666/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23923047950/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23360403259/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24857758826/

:cheers:


----------



## Beato Angelico (Jun 6, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

:cheers::cheers:

by Valerio Minato

https://www.facebook.com/ValerioMin...066744532379/1015859415119773/?type=3&theater


----------



## Beato Angelico (Jun 6, 2010)

http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca..._dalle_immagini_dei_lettori_13-134375474/1/#3









http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca...a_dalle_immagini_dei_lettori_13-134375474/#14









http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca...a_dalle_immagini_dei_lettori_13-134375474/#11









http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca...ta_dalle_immagini_dei_lettori_13-134375474/#9









http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca...ta_dalle_immagini_dei_lettori_13-134375474/#7









http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca...ta_dalle_immagini_dei_lettori_13-134375474/#5









http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca...ta_dalle_immagini_dei_lettori_13-134375474/#4


----------



## NOMAD€ (Feb 3, 2013)

Very beautiful photos!
Very elegant historical city center and amazing location with the Alps close in the background.
Definitely needs a modern cluster tho!


----------



## Beato Angelico (Jun 6, 2010)

http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca..._dalle_immagini_dei_lettori_14-134848732/1/#1









http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca..._dalle_immagini_dei_lettori_14-134848732/1/#1


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

from the italian thread 



The Cyclist said:


> Da un'altra prospettiva...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ed è subito sera (Quasimodo) by fil.nove, on Flickr

La mia città by fil.nove, on Flickr

Cruising Downtown 2013 by Nicholas Erwin, on Flickr

Downtown Torino by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## marmox (Jan 26, 2005)

^^

The third photo (Cruising Downtown 2013) is not Turin.


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*EVERY 24 JUNE (ST. JOHN THE BAPTIST), IN FRONT OF HUNDRED THOUSAND OF TURINESES!!*





































:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

:cheers:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/havebug/27613817390/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27020895581/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/placella/27676785255/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/placella/27333277282/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27506393222/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27743097326/in/pool-torino/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/placella/27759403552/in/pool-torino/


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## The Cyclist (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*THE MOON SHINES!*










thanks to:
*https://www.facebook.com/ValerioMinatoPh/?fref=ts*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks to MAURIZIO CAMAGNA



dreaad said:


> *http://24ilmagazine.ilsole24ore.com/2016/10/piccola-grande-torino/*
> 
> *http://24ilmagazine.ilsole24ore.com/2016/10/50-motivi-cui-torino-cool/*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

Garth Ennis said:


>


gallery --> http://torino.repubblica.it/cronaca...a_sogno_per_l_anno_che_verra_-152130213/1/#12


----------



## marmox (Jan 26, 2005)

From his Facebook page, some photos of the great Valerio Minato:







































































































































​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates about Torino! :cheers:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

by Valerio Minato


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*CROWDED PIAZZA VITTORIO...*










*
AND NOT*


























































:cheers::cheers:




















*THE VALENTINO CASTLE AND MONTE ROSA (4634 m)*




















*https://www.facebook.com/ValerioMinatoPh/*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*https://www.facebook.com/pg/ValerioMinatoPh*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*THE CHAPEL OF THE HOLY SHROUD IS BACK!!*










[]https://www.repstatic.it/content/localirep/img/rep-torino/2018/09/25/222651050-e2b10ffe-b333-4e76-95d6-a6018a012bc7.jpg[/IMG]





























https://torino.repubblica.it/cronac..._cupola_del_guarini_restaurata-207367318/1/#1


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*Turin To Host ATP Finals From 2021 To 2025* :banana:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Luciano Querin*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Luciano Querin* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Luciano Querin* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Luciano Querin* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Luciano Querin* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Luciano Querin* ​


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

fabrik said:


> l'altro ieri party notturno molto fashion nel cantiere di Uptown per il lancio della commercializzazione, con tanto di buttafuori e vip tipo Marchisio ecc.
> 
> vista notturna dal palazzo
> 
> ...


----------



## marmox (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## marmox (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## marmox (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## marmox (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dont forget: We have a forum only for videos:*








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

